# Jessica Ennis :)



## 0ldmare (4 August 2012)

WOW, not horsey, but just WOW! 

I actually felt like crying when she crossed the line in the 800m. What an amazing athlete


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

I know, she was awesome!!!! What a girl xx


----------



## PorkChop (4 August 2012)

Isn't she amazing  what an athlete, sooo pleased for her, and not only is she a talented athlete but she is beautiful and eloquent


----------



## Burnttoast (4 August 2012)

Astonishing achievement  And I love her union flag - someone was confident!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 August 2012)

Awesome!

Its the Olympics of the girls.......

The boys need to step up!


----------



## suzi (4 August 2012)

0ldmare said:



			WOW, not horsey, but just WOW! 

I actually felt like crying when she crossed the line in the 800m. What an amazing athlete
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.

Amazing and inspirational. As many of our athletes across all sports have been this week...


----------



## freckles22uk (4 August 2012)

Fantastic..... she left them standing at the end..


----------



## Silent Knight (4 August 2012)

she has made us so proud, and those abs?.......


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (4 August 2012)

Wow it's bloody brilliant!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

And the crowd i think are amazing, they are just getting so into it xx


----------



## theopuppy (4 August 2012)

WOW  Amazing.. I didn't think she would get past the amazons in front of her.I couldn't believe the spurt on the home straight.  What a superb athlete.. Britain is proud!!

ps I cry when i see someone else crying too.. just hopeless.


----------



## pipsqueek (4 August 2012)

Awesome!  Getting into watching the Olympics...and not just the horsey events   Go Team GB!


----------



## numptynoelle (4 August 2012)

Girl did fantastic, considering the incredible amount of pressure she had on her shoulders! Good lass 

Between her, the women's pursuit in the cycling and Andy and Laura in the tennis I don't know who has had me grinning more today! Team GB are worth every penny in my very humble opinion


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

And another gold!!!!!!! For the long jump


----------



## armchair_rider (4 August 2012)

SUPER GREG!

SUPER JESS!

Come on MO


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

Wow, must be fantastic to be there, we've just got gold in the long jump as well 
Hope Mo Farah does well but looks like he's struggling at bit atm


----------



## 0ldmare (4 August 2012)

Awesome! Well done Greg!


----------



## suzysparkle (4 August 2012)

She was just amazing!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

Wonder who will get Sports Personality of the year now?!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (4 August 2012)

So proud!  She is amazing and shows a true love for the sport.  She also appears to be a lovely, genuine person.  Well done ENNIS!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 August 2012)

me&Harvey said:



			Wonder who will get Sports Personality of the year now?!
		
Click to expand...

Wiggo is a dead cert for that


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

OMG he's going to do, go Mo!!!!! Another gold


----------



## 0ldmare (4 August 2012)

I'm going to have a heart attack  ANOTHER gold!! Well done Mo!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

Well done Mo Farah nice to see his training partner finish second as well.

Must be fantastic to be in the stadium!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

Lovely scenes with Mo and his family


----------



## Burnttoast (4 August 2012)

Oh God I'm all pins and needles! Can't Team GB get SPOTY?? My mum, lucky so-and-so, is going to be in the stadium on 11th for Mo's 5000m. Jealous, me?


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

It's bringing tears to my eyes xx


----------



## 0ldmare (4 August 2012)

Aww Greg, bless him. Think he's quite pleased   lol


----------



## numptynoelle (4 August 2012)

Just seen Greg's interview, what a lovely chap he is


----------



## Vetwrap (4 August 2012)

What a night! Amazing.  Simply amazing.


----------



## Marydoll (4 August 2012)

The medals are rolling in tonight, im knackered just wathing jess and Mo, and Greg leaping like a bloomin frog three more golds for team GB, what a great night for British sport


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

Would be nice if they could all share sports personality.

Shame the footballers couldn't follow their lead...


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 August 2012)

What a surprise that the footballers who earn more in a week than most of the other athletes get for a year have got knocked out....


----------



## armchair_rider (4 August 2012)

Typical Footballers. Still at least Andy Murray is flourishing, clearly being more or less ignored by the public suits him.

I can't wait for Monday when I actually get to go


----------



## Marydoll (4 August 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			Typical Footballers. Still at least Andy Murray is flourishing, clearly being more or less ignored by the public suits him.

I can't wait for Monday when I actually get to go 

Click to expand...

Actually Andy thanked everyone for all their support on facebook today


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 August 2012)

Is it tomorrow he is in back to back finals?


----------



## mon (4 August 2012)

Andy seems a very genuine chap not big headed just not the best of coming over to general public or smarmy!


----------



## armchair_rider (4 August 2012)

Not criticising him - just making the point that, whereas at Wimbledon he had masses of attention focussed on him 24/7, he's not had nearly as much during the Olympics. Which might be part of the reason why he's had such a good tournament.

Does he have back to back finals? I thought he only had to play twice tomorrow if they'd ended up in the bronze doubles match


----------



## madmav (4 August 2012)

I blooming love that lovely Jess Ennis. And I did cry! Fabulous role model, beautiful young woman. Proud of all of them tonight.


----------



## ROG (5 August 2012)

For me this is one of the top two 'proper' medals of the whole games with the mens decathlon being the other 

I base my view on the original intention of the games


----------

